# VFS- Sheduling an appointment



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey guys, So I want to schedule an appointment for next week, I'm applying with my mother. I think I'm required to use this site https://www.vfsvisaonline.com/DHAFOSOnlineVAF/gatewaypage.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

in order to complete an online form and schedule an appointment. The page asks for "previous reference number" and "corporate visa no." Could someone tell me what these are? And anything else I need to know to complete the online form. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

You don't have to fill that part in if it doesn't concern you. Just fill in the compulsory sections, marked with the red asterisk


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

thanks


terryZW said:


> You don't have to fill that part in if it doesn't concern you. Just fill in the compulsory sections, marked with the red asterisk


Thanks


----------

